# ipod nano playlist



## bjack69 (26 Mars 2008)

j'ai plus de 20 Mo sur itunes et mon ipod nano ne comporte que 8 Go. lors de la synchronisation, itunes a apparemment cree automatiquement une liste de selection que je peux remplir et qui sera synchroniser avec mon ipod (si la capacite de 8 mo est respectee). 
le probleme c'est que je n'ai plus qu une seule playlist sur mon ipod!! comment faire pour en avoir plusieurs qui soient prises en compte lors de la synchronisation? 
j'ai tente de creer un dossier avec plusieurs listes. rien a faire. itunes synchronise une seule liste

merci de votre aide


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2008)

Tout cela se règle dans l'onglet musique qui est actif lorsque tu clic sur ton iPod dans iTunes.

La tu sélectionne les listes que tu veux synchroniser et ça marche.


----------

